# Bird or Ball



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Threw the tennis ball into a field of thick corn stalks. Buzz went in...out came 8 female pheasants and 2 males. They were making that shrill call combined with the flapping of their wings. No Buzz...was he tracking??? After a couple of minutes...out he came with the tennis ball. A true hunter!!!:doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

but the question is....how many of the pheasants were in his mouth?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Buzz was showing you he had perseverance in the face of distractions.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

That would have been my girl Summer: When I take her and Marigold out for walks in the desert, all summer cares about is finding a stick for you to throw for her:doh: meanwhile Marigold is running around flushing out and chasing birds the whole time...she is VERY interested in the birds!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

You may have developed a new hunting strategy.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

:scratchchDoesn't it make you just WONDER...how could that tennis ball be more exciting than ALL of those birds. Go figure.
I wonder where my ranking is in relation to that ball !!!!!!


----------

